# Spiele-Mythen entlarvt: Die größten Irrtümer der Spielegeschichte - Diablo, GTA, Tomb Raider und mehr



## MaxFalkenstern (10. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spiele-Mythen entlarvt: Die größten Irrtümer der Spielegeschichte - Diablo, GTA, Tomb Raider und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spiele-Mythen entlarvt: Die größten Irrtümer der Spielegeschichte - Diablo, GTA, Tomb Raider und mehr


----------



## Cornholio04 (10. Juni 2012)

Ähm der Ersteller dieses Artikels ist sich sicher bewusst, dass es auf Gametrailers.com die sogenannten "Pop-Fiction"-Videos gibt die genau die oben genannten Mythen in Games nicht nur aufzeigen sondern auch jedesmal auf die Probe stellen. Man muss hierfür natürlich des Englischen mächtig sein, aber da sie sicher als Inspiration gedient haben, könnte man sie doch wenigstens mal erwähnen


----------



## FrostByte-GER (10. Juni 2012)

Also hier fehlt ganz klar der Mythos von Mew in Pokemon Rot/Blau/Gelb. Damals ging überall das Gerücht rum, dass Mew hinter einem Lastwagen in Orania City am Dock sei. Diesen müsse man mit Stärke wegschieben und voila, man kann Mew fangen. Natürlich alles gelogen. Dennoch wurde 2003 ein Weg gefunden, Mew zu fangen. Allerdings mithilfe eines Glitches. Satoshi Tajiri selbst, sagte damals, dass man sich intensiv mit Pokemon befassen um Mew zu erhalten. Ob er damit den Glitch meinte, oder es tatsächlich einen "legalen" Weg gibt, um das sagenumwobene Pokemon zu erhalten ist bis heute nicht geklärt


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (10. Juni 2012)

Achja der Bigfoot. In Red Dead Redemption hat ers dann geschafft


----------



## keth (11. Juni 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Ähm der Ersteller dieses Artikels ist sich sicher bewusst, dass es auf Gametrailers.com die sogenannten "Pop-Fiction"-Videos gibt die genau die oben genannten Mythen in Games nicht nur aufzeigen sondern auch jedesmal auf die Probe stellen. Man muss hierfür natürlich des Englischen mächtig sein, aber da sie sicher als Inspiration gedient haben, könnte man sie doch wenigstens mal erwähnen



Genau das gleiche habe ich sofort gedacht.


----------



## ReDsPiKe (16. Juni 2012)

Zu Polybius sage ich nur: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oBTgMnusF0


----------



## TK1990 (28. Juni 2012)

Wer sich für so ein Thema interessiert, dem kann ich folgende Seite wärmstens empfehlen: http://www.videospielmythen.de

Gibt fast unzählige Mythen zu Videospielen und ich persönlich finde diese Thematik äußerst interessant.


----------



## lars9401 (5. Juli 2012)

@ FrostByte-GER:

In der Japanischen Version ist es auf diesem Wege möglich Mew zu fangen. In der Deutschen nicht. Wie es mit anderen Versionen aussieht weis ich nicht.


----------



## MarauderShields (5. Juli 2012)

Bei OoT meine ich damals eine Werbung im TV gesehen zu haben in der Link das Triforce hält, weshalb ich auch gedacht habe man kann es kriegen. Aber das ist lange her, und mein Erinnerungsvermögen ist nicht immer das beste ^^


----------



## BlunzVonSepp (5. Juli 2012)

haha, ja da kann ich mich noch drann erinnern... wie damals sogar konsolenzeitschriften diese angeblichen nackt-tastenkombos für tomb raider in ihren zeitschriften abgedruckt haben


----------



## skuzzlebert (5. Juli 2012)

siehe hier : http://www.gametrailers.com/shows/pop-fiction/episode-guide


----------



## Edgehead888 (6. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob man es als Fehler sehen kann. Aber der Nack-Cheat funktionierte damals. Zumindest ging es mit einem Cheat-Modul für die Playstation. Dadurch wurden die Texturen hautfarben etc. Sah halt aus wie Nackt. War Tomb Raider 2 glaube


----------



## legion333 (9. Juli 2012)

In der ursprünglichen Version gab es das Triforce... frag mich warum Nintendo das nicht mit in das 3DS remake gebracht hat


----------



## Eluneszorn (10. Juli 2012)

Im Ableger Super Street Fighter 2 sagt Ryu nach jedem gewonnenem Kampf die legendären Worte: You must defeat Sheng Long to stand a chance!
In Street Fighter 2 so wie ihr es behauptet hat er das noch nicht gesagt.

Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern wie ich versucht habe damals endlich Sheng Long zu begegnen,ich habe sogar Action Replay benutzt um in die Spieldaten reinschauen zu können ob es diesen Sheng Long wirklich gibt aber nichts gefunden.
Wie auch Sheng Long hat es nie gegeben.
Heute weiß man das Ryu eigentlich seinen und Kens Meister Gouken damit meinte der ab Street Fighter 4 als geheimer Charakter in der Serie dabei ist.


----------

